# This about crochet "Navajo Indian blanket afghan



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone made this afghan? I have problems starting the rows then after I get it going I'm not sure how and where and what stitch to go in for the row below.

I've looked for tutorials on it and have not found any.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you post the pattern source? There are many navajo designs.


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

I do not have a question at present but I just wanted to give a shout out and thank you the people on this knitting forum for all for your concern about other people, willingness to help and going out of your way to help others on this forum.

Again THANK YOU and
God Bless


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks ...the site is as follow:

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/images/navindmulcolpic1-1.jpg

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

I sent a message earlier and posted the site. I could not get it to come up. Here is how I found it:

I googled crochet Navajo Indian blanket afghan and when the page came up I double clicked on Navajo Indian blanket ...

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Jenny, ...I love Navajo Indian blankets too...when I click on your web site for your blanket...all I get is a picture of the blanket..
I have crochet and won awards many years now...I may be able to help you if I saw the pattern area where you are stuck? 

Camilla


----------



## n2craftn (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the instructions that Jenny is asking about 
http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html

Christina


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to give this same Thank You. I'm from a small town in Texas and there isn't many knitters here. I have learned so much just from reading of other peoples problems. I feel welcomed and "sisterhood" with the Knitting Paradise family. Thanks again


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Jenny Line said:


> Has anyone made this afghan? I have problems starting the rows then after I get it going I'm not sure how and where and what stitch to go in for the row below.
> 
> I've looked for tutorials on it and have not found any.
> 
> ...


I've made a crochet version of the Navajo afghan, is yours crocheted or knitted. If it is crocheted and calls for double crochets that make a diamond in the pattern. If it is, I have the pattern in front of me right now and can help you.

Debbie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jenny Line said:


> Has anyone made this afghan? I have problems starting the rows then after I get it going I'm not sure how and where and what stitch to go in for the row below.
> 
> I've looked for tutorials on it and have not found any.
> 
> ...


I'm working on two of an afghan that uses the same technique/stitch method. http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html, and I've got two scatter-rug versions that I bought. All stitches _except_ the dropped double crochets are worked in the back loops. When you do the dropped double crochets, they are in the front loop of the row _below _the one you're working on. Of course, you do not work any stitch into the back loop of the corresponding stitch on the row you're doing. ALSO, remember that you are *never *turning the work. Each row begins and ends on the front side, leaving a tail at each end; those tails eventually become your fringe.
Each row begins with a slip knot and ends by pulling the tail through the last loop. (I don't usually use slip knots, but this pattern really needs them.)

If I hadn't had the two small ones I'd bought in a church bazaar, I probably never have understood the directions. As it is, they were the inspiration behind me tackling the pattern. Someone on one list or another found the pattern and that helped, too, but its directions are sketchy, at best.

I _LOVE _this pattern! Scans of parts of mine are attached.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

If it's the one where there are long and short "teeth-like" stitches in a contrast color, I have done it. After you've done previous rows, when it tells you, you simply go down two rows and grab your thread and pull up a long stitch (1/2") and crochet it, then if there is a long stitch you go down 3 rows and, same thing and get a 1" point, then do another short one. That's the one I do and like the effect. Mine is from an old book. Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hildy's add-on..the pic shown is not the one I do..mine is crocheted and uses only three colors.."Scuse the smiley..should have been closed bracket..oh well, I sent you a smiley for good luck! Just me, again.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the scanned pictures, I am one that a picture really helps me understand what the pattern is talking about.

I love this pattern, and will be making an afghan in the near future.

My Cousin just knows the basic in Crochet, this will be a good one to teach her.

Thanks again.
Suzie


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Debbie,

Thanks for being so helpful. Yes, it is crocheted and the double crochets form a diamond. I have several things to do today (a grand-daughters 5th birthday party) I will try to get the pattern and work out and then we'll talk.

Thanks for caring!

Jenny

P.S. I love this site and all of the people who are so caring and helpful.


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Camilla,

Thanks for your help. I'm going to try it again and see if I can get it going.

So nice to have people who care. I love it. It's like someone is always there to rescue us.

Hugs,


Jenny


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Jenny Line said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful. Yes, it is crocheted and the double crochets form a diamond. I have several things to do today (a grand-daughters 5th birthday party) I will try to get the pattern and work out and then we'll talk.
> 
> ...


I tried to scan and send a picture of mine, but it won't go through here. PM me later and if I can get your e-mail, I'll send it that way. Have fun with the birthday party.
Debbie


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Christina,

Thank you so much! With all of the help that I have received, I'm going to try again!

All of you ladies are just wonderful. So caring and helpful!

Hugs to you!

Jenny


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I have a very similar post called "Apache Tears Afghan" with a picture of the small afghan I made. Someone has responded with the link to the pattern. I think it is what you are looking for. I too had trouble in the beginning with the rows staying the same size but it worked itself out and besides, when I fringed it, the difference doesn't matter. Take a look there. And I love your piece! JudyB


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

This pattern is what I always made my Navajo Indian Afghan from


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

My pattern for Navajo Indian afghan.


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have made a few of these and then lost my pattern. I googled navajo afghan crochet pattern and found it that way. I don't know where you got stuck. You do know that each row of the afghan starts on the right side. If it isn't that it may be the double crochet that has do be made down a few rows. I do remember also that you crochet in the back loop all the time. I hope this has helped some. booklady38 in Maine


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Jenny Line said:


> Has anyone made this afghan? I have problems starting the rows then after I get it going I'm not sure how and where and what stitch to go in for the row below.
> 
> I've looked for tutorials on it and have not found any.
> 
> ...


This sure brings back memories--I made this afghan for my sister-in-law about 30 years or so ago!! Bought the yarn to make one for myself but it never got done. Don't remember having any problems making it. Should get out the yarn and pattern and make it but having too much fun trying (?) to knit my first pair of socks. I really enjoy knitting but crocheting is so much faster for me.

Hope all the hints and tips everyone has been contributing will help you as it's a great afghan. Been too many years since I made it to contribute anything on crocheting it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Annie..that is so similar to my pattern and easy and pretty. I referred earlier to "teeth" haha..It occured to me they might be "arrowheads". Hello? Duh.  Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Cruiser..bet we had the same book of afghans, yep, 30 yrs. ago! Where did the time go? Did you do the "long stitch"? 
I saved many of my books and pamphlets but regrettably not Macrame..remember all those intricate cords and knots, etc. Wow! Now we knit 'em... :mrgreen:


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

I have made this several times back in the day, not sure where your issues actually are, but when doing the drop down, just count down for the stitch that is going to be worked and work it thru the front of the lower stitch. Beginning the row you are leaving a tail before making the slip knot to begin. my email is [email protected] if you want to email any specifics. attached the pattern i used


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome hon.
Hugs back,
camilla


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hey Cruiser..bet we had the same book of afghans, yep, 30 yrs. ago! Where did the time go? Did you do the "long stitch"?
> I saved many of my books and pamphlets but regrettably not Macrame..remember all those intricate cords and knots, etc. Wow! Now we knit 'em... :mrgreen:


Can't remember where I got my pattern now. But, it does seem like maybe I made mine using the "afghan" (Tunisian) stitch for it so you didn't have the breakage of yarn on each row--it is similar to knitting in that you pick up all the stitches across, then crochet them off one at a time. Yes, I had the "long stitch" on mine. Next time I see my SIL (out of state) I will have to look at her afghan to see how I made it!


----------



## Rosanne (Mar 19, 2011)

Good for you for commenting on how helpful the members are. There is always fast and excellent response from everyone. What a lovely group to be with.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I found the pattern and saw this at the beginning of instructions:

Each row is stitched with a 4" tail at the beginning and end for fringe. 
(That makes it easy, no turning!)

All single crochets [sc] are made in back lps of sts.

All double crochets [dc] are made in front lps of sts in second Row from one being worked on.

(This would be the previous row?)

Hope this helps,

Lois


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, Cruiser..have an afghan needle, tried once and said "I'll get back to that.. in my spare time"..what's that? Mine was plain old crochet, nothing to it. Also have one of those long crochet hooks with a hook on each end..for croknit (?). Add that to my "one of these days" list. Okay,guys..it's 2:30 and I should be working in my yard..that damn Weed Fairy paid me another visit! Bye


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made this pattern using black, red, and white same colors nd entered it in a fair and won a ribbon, which I was surprised,
I also started another one just love them


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

OOPSY!! Hildy here..was out for awhile and the Navajo kept nagging at me, soooo. found the pamphlet, dated 1987!! and the pattern is called Northern Lights by Barbara Hunter, not Navajo at all! Come on..it looks like an Indian design and my birth certicate says I should be old, but it's "mind over matter and if I don't mind, it doesn't matter"! Just bear with me..I might teach you something..live, laugh and love every day, no matter what..we are alive! Hildy


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

n2craftn said:


> Here is the instructions that Jenny is asking about
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html
> 
> Christina


The picture looks like a very striking Navajo design. Have fun making it :thumbup:


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

That design is really pretty! I didn't know there was a pattern for this kind of design...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with you Hildy...Live, Laugh, and Love. And it is mind over matter. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joan8 (Jan 17, 2011)

This pattern that the lines the cross to form diamonds was part of a Caron kit that I purchased in Michigan, 1973. I've made six of these and all are still in use. It is a combination of single crochet and the drop down double crochet makes the crossing lines that form the diamonds. The lady that stated the slip knot is a must for this pattern is very correct. I had problems keeping my edge straight unless I did the slip knot. It mades a nice finished edge. These are wonderful gifts and you can use the colors you like. Red and Browns are not always the best choice. I have used the kit: brown, tan, beige, and cream; my choice: black,grey,red, off-white to mauve, teal, varigated cream/mauve/teal, and cream. All worked up so beautiful and were well recieved. 
Thanks to the lady with the tutorial. Wish you'd been around when I did my first! Please send me the pattern for the photos that are posted with this question. It looks like the edge is different and that the lines do not cross. Thanks again!!


----------



## joan8 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you email me this pattern or the site? Thanks for your comments and sharing of your project. I have been crocheting since 1972, left-handed, and knitting for a total of 38 years but really addicted for the last 10 after finding others that enjoy this "addition".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

If the instructions say this: All double crochets [dc] are made in front lps of sts in second Row from one being worked on.

And you're working on this row: Row 6: Sc in 2 sc, 1 dc, [19 sc, 1 dc] end with 2 sc. Be sure to skip 1 sc behind each dc.

Then the first dc will be made in the 3rd sc in the second row of previous work (don't count the row you're working on). The next sc will be in the 4th stitch, and every dc after that will be in the 20th stitch following, starting with sc again in the 21st stitch.

Hope that helps! Happy crocheting!


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

you are all SOOOO awesome! i've been looking for this pattern for quite some time, but didn't know what it was called. i have done other patterns with the front post double crochet, but have wanted this pattern that formed the diamonds ever since i started crocheting. i received a baby blanket done in this pattern with varigated yarn 33 (!!) years ago when i was expecting my first baby. it was my favorite blanket for all three of my sons. i want to make a couple for my boys when they have their babies. of course i'm jumping the gun a bit, since there ARE no babies yet, but hey, doesn't hurt to be prepared now, does it?

i just thought it was really cool that when i googled for this particular pattern, that knitting paradise came up, first thing...


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

I have not started making mine yet. I made 3 crocheted purses for 3 of my grand daughters at Easter time. I have been watching one of my grand daughters 2 mornings a week and try go see my 90 year-old mother at least once a week.

Time flys when you are having fun! I just want to say to all of you....you are the greatest ever. Each time I need a pattern someone alway comes to my rescue. This the greatest forum ever.

Hugs to each one of you. 

I hope that all of you have the best Mother's Day ever.

Jenny


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You betcha...that is what KP forum is all about..helping and sharing.
Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



Jenny Line said:


> Hi Camilla,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I'm going to try it again and see if I can get it going.
> 
> ...


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

=^..^= I wanted to make the Navajo pattern in an afghan for my parents' 25th wedding anniversary. Worked like a beaver on it every night upstairs in my bedroom. When I got done, one edge was at a 45 degree angle! I was just crushed. Showed it to my folks, and told them I would re-do it correctly. They wouldn't let me. (Actually, I thought about using it as a saddle blanket for my horse!) My parents, God Bless them, put the afghan on their bed, and remarked that it was special because their Cookie (me) made it for them and worked so hard on it. Bittersweet to think about it now. Maybe I'll try to make another some day. =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

finn55~~Your story reminded me of my diligance in making an afghan for grandson's graduation. It was an afghan from H**L. If it could go wrong, it did. I was late in giving it to him and he smiled and said: It doesn't matter if there are mistakes or late. What matters, is that it is made by my grandma.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny Line said:


> Thanks ...the site is as follow:
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/images/navindmulcolpic1-1.jpg
> 
> ...


I have made this blanket before. But my pattern which is about 30 years old calls it Indian Blanket it is fun to make


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, All,

This is the crocheted piece that my friend's mom used to make and my friend gave me a partial one to figure out.

I have been lost just looking at it - but in the 2 years since bringing it home I have learned a lot and now find you folks.

Thanks!! and now I'll put on my listening and reading ears.


----------

